# YAY!! hand drawn betta and my best yet!!



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Here it is!! Also, I might do a contest for this. -I haven't come up with any ideas,so suggestions are welcome!- should I do this for my prize?? :-?


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

very nice style, i love it! it would be a very good prize for a contest.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Nice work love the fins !


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's really cool! I like the detail on the fins, too!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh thanks guys!!! IT took a couple hours...thank you indigobetta also!!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I too LOVE the fins! Very very pretty...


----------

